

Nokia Smartphone Sales Beat Analyst Estimates as Lumia Ships - gxs
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-01-26/nokia-smartphone-sales-beat-analyst-estimates-as-lumia-ships.html

======
gxs
This reveals a bit of HN's biases. The news here isn't what the story that
made the front page earlier said - that MS paid nokia 250M to sell phones.
Rather, the story is that Nokia succeeded and sold 19M phones. While this
still isn't close to Apple's 37M, it's a solid indicator that MS and Nokia may
be down, but are definitely not out.

------
nextparadigms
The "Lumia" is actually 2 phones, one mid-to-high range and one low-to-mid
range. I wouldn't be surprised if the lower end one sold more units.

